# 5 gallon filter reccomendation?



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been using a Hagen Elite Mini internal filter on my 8 gallon. It's surprisingly strong (58 gph) for being so small and cheap. ($7.50 at Petco)


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> I've been using a Hagen Elite Mini internal filter on my 8 gallon. It's surprisingly strong (58 gph) for being so small and cheap. ($7.50 at Petco)


That sounds perfect! I need something cheap and strong. Thanks


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm using the Azoo Palm Filter (aka the Red Sea Nano HOB). While it's really not terribly powerful, I love that its a HOB, since I didnt want to take up any in-tank space in such a small tank.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

FrostyNYC said:


> I'm using the Azoo Palm Filter (aka the Red Sea Nano HOB). While it's really not terribly powerful, I love that its a HOB, since I didnt want to take up any in-tank space in such a small tank.


Two filters I've always wanted to try are the Azoo that Frosty mentioned and the little Zoomed canister. But alas I still have two unsed 2232s. So when the Nano bug finally hits me I'll probably use one of them.

The Palm filters are under $10 I believe. Good buy these days.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have both and like the Azoo one better. The Hagen one always has that oily looking junk on the top because its not agitating the surface.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree I have the azoo palm / red sea nano HOB filter on my 5.5g, it's true, it is not super strong, but my tank is always crystal clear, so it must be doing something helpful! And it was less than $10. I agree with frosty, it's nice that it doesn't take up any tank space also  :thumbsup:


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> I'm using the Azoo Palm Filter (aka the Red Sea Nano HOB). While it's really not terribly powerful, I love that its a HOB, since I didnt want to take up any in-tank space in such a small tank.


this may seem like a dumb question but what does HOB mean?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Honorable24 said:


> this may seem like a dumb question but what does HOB mean?


It stands for *H*ang *O*n the *B*ack filter. Like your standard biowheel filters.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a zoomed 501. they are nice but $50 at petco then $30 for 10mm lily pipes is too much $$. The hagen aquaclear 30 is a good choice I have used it on a 5gal, but its $25-$30. The best choice of all is this one http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10618/product.web

good flow clear intake just like a lily pipe, and cheap. Ive seen it on an ADA Mini M and it looks great. Much better than the red sea nano and only $1 more.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

The Azoo Palm is a nice one on the cheap. The Zoomed 501 would be nice if you want to spend that much.

I've read nothing but good things on the Rapids filter that Marimoball linked. It also has a nice clean look to it IMO, and a cheap price as mentioned.


----------



## Unchin (Oct 28, 2003)

I like the Tom's Mini Rapids canister filter. I have one and it's been great so far.


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

I liked that hagen elite mini and the Tom's Rapids Filter the best so far. If I get an HOB I only can hang it on one side on the tank because of the hood. Will this leave dead spaces on the other side with Tom's Rapids Filter


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Honorable24 said:


> I liked that hagen elite mini and the Tom's Rapids Filter the best so far. If I get an HOB I only can hang it on one side on the tank because of the hood. Will this leave dead spaces on the other side with Tom's Rapids Filter


I don't think so its 80gph and designed for pico reefs. Like I said I have seen this in action and the flow is pretty strong but once the media is seeded and you have plants growing the flow will be strong but not overpowering. im ordering one for my ADA 30C. I will be setting up next year and the 30C is around 7 gallons.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

FWIW I actually have an HOB on the _side_ of my 20g, and it actually seems to get better circulation that way, the outflow goes all the way across the top, and then pulled back across the bottom and mid-water column (to input openings) so the circulation is really good. The Tom Rapid's powerfilter Marimoball linked looks like it's definitely powerful enough to do the same in a 5.5g :thumbsup:


----------



## dmcentire (Nov 30, 2008)

*My Two Cents on the topic*

I have several nano tanks that all use the Tom's C80 Mini Canister filter. It's very inexpensive and very easy to customize to your needs. Here's the typical setup I use that seems to work very well.

*Media and Canister Filter Setup:*


 I toss out all the media that comes with the unit.
 The canister has two compartments.
 In the first compartment (where the water comes in) I put Seachem's Matrix biological media in there. On a new tank setup I substitute some of the Matrix for some Aqua Chargers pre-colonized media for about 2 weeks to jump start the cycling time. After that time I replace it with more Matrix.
 In the second compartment I put one of Seachem's bag of Purigen and then just plain old filter floss as the final filter media. I wrap the floss around the intake pipe from the filter pump. I believe in the idea of removing carbon completely from the filter since some people say it removes trace elements that planted aquariums need. The Purigen seems to satisfy the chemical filtration needs for me (clear water, removes any odors).
 *Plumbing Setup:*


The hoses are pretty lame that come with the unit, and are also too short to use if you want to put the filter out of sight.
 I create a versatile, easy to use plumbing setup that also makes maintenance very easy.
 First I cut a short section of 3/8" ID tubing.
 Then I use a barb adapter to convert the 3/8" to 1/2" ID.
 From there I use a short piece of 1/2" ID tubing to connect the adapter to one end of a Magnum quick disconnect unit.
 The other end of the disconnect unit has the valve and then connects with standard 1/2" tubing to the filter pipe.
 
This makes service and cleaning easy, just close the valves on the quick disconnects and twist to remove. The water will stay put in the piping if you need to service the filter.

For the filter pipes, 90% of my tanks have the Cal-Aqua filter pipe set. I like it quite a bit, they are easy to clean (the ADA pipes sometimes have an additional bend in the glass that makes brush work very difficult) and work very well. Also they are about half the price of the ADA equivalent.


In case you're interested, here's the approximate pricing for this setup:


 C-80 filter is about $30 - $40
 Vinyl tubing and barb adapters, about $5 - $10
 Magnum quick disconnects - about $15 for a pair (single valve type)
 Cal Aqua filter pipe set - $65 from Green Leaf Aquariums
 Matrix media - Comes in a big jar that will fill a few filters
 Purigen - 100ml sealed bag, ready to go as it is - about $8
 Filter floss - cheap
 The Aqua Chargers stuff is sold in a small jar - about $8
 _Note:_ I also love Eheim, so if you want to spend just a little bit more get the ECCO 2232 unit, it works very well with small tanks because you can slow down the flow rate on the filter and you can use the same Cal Aqua glassware if you like. You can find the 2232 units for about $80.

I can post photos of these things if people are interested.

Thanks for reading, and I hope this helps!

Dennis
​


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Dmcentire,
Very thorough and informative post! However, I have to disagree with you about that setup being "very inexpensive". I can't see most people spending $150 on a filter setup for a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

dmcentire said:


> I have several nano tanks that all use the Tom's C80 Mini Canister filter. It's very inexpensive and very easy to customize to your needs. Here's the typical setup I use that seems to work very well.
> 
> *Media and Canister Filter Setup:*
> 
> ...


Sounds good, but I'm not looking for something complicated. And it is somewhat expensive for me


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

If you aren't injecting co2 than an AC 20 is an awesome HOB for your tank.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

mott said:


> *If you aren't injecting co2 *than an AC 20 is an awesome HOB for your tank.



Why would it be for *not* injecting c02. I have seen some beautiful setups with great plant growth where people were running the co2 tube through the HOB strainer inflow. It may not be the best for impeller life expectancy but seemed to work well for diffusing c02.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I wasn't implying that he not run the line to the intake it was more about surface agitation...


----------

